# Male is acting like female is in heat but she is spayed



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Eko has been driving us crazy! Nonstop whining when we tell him to leave Xena alone. He keeps trying to sniff and lick her under her tail, pretty much any time she stands up. I had to put a leash on him to correct him for constantly trying to hump her. I've been having to stand with them outside because if I just wait on the porch Eko follows Xena around and waits for her to pee so he can lick it (sorry for the tmi it's gross I know!!). 

She's never had a heat before, she was spayed at 6 months. Could it be another dog in our neighborhood in heat making him act like this? He has never done any of these things before, he only just started to lift his leg a couple of weeks ago. He is normally so well behaved, even when the neighbor's dog was in heat before. That dog could be in heat again but he never seemed to notice the other times. He just turned 2 in February, he is not neutered, I'm not really wanting him to be neutered unless it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

well get used to this behavior then is all I can say :-/


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

my boy diesel said:


> well get used to this behavior then is all I can say :-/


Why is that?


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

because he's a boy....? it is hormones.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

my boy diesel said:


> because he's a boy....? it is hormones.


Oh okay I see what you mean.  My question was more about why he'd be so interested in her even though she doesn't go through heat. I mean I would think after the first sniff or two he would realize it wasn't her?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Apr 26, 2010)

The last time my dogs acted like that, my girl had a UTI. I don't know if the boys smell the blood in her urine or what it is, but you may want to catch a sample of her urine and have a vet check it for you.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

BorderKelpie said:


> The last time my dogs acted like that, my girl had a UTI. I don't know if the boys smell the blood in her urine or what it is, but you may want to catch a sample of her urine and have a vet check it for you.


Hmm... She was treated for a light UTI in November, it's possible she could have another. She is incontinent, could that put her at risk for frequent UTIs?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Apr 26, 2010)

If she has recently had a UTI and has urinary issues already, then I would venture to guess that she will be prone to them. 
I have had really good luck with Bladder Control tablets with my incontinent spayed females. I would have her checked again. 

I also put all my spayed girls on these tablets, just in case. The tablets have also helped with UTIs on my little crippled girl. Seems to help relieve some of the urgency. 
Nutri-Vet Bladder Control, Chewable | drugstore.com


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

BorderKelpie said:


> If she has recently had a UTI and has urinary issues already, then I would venture to guess that she will be prone to them.
> I have had really good luck with Bladder Control tablets with my incontinent spayed females. I would have her checked again.
> 
> I also put all my spayed girls on these tablets, just in case. The tablets have also helped with UTIs on my little crippled girl. Seems to help relieve some of the urgency.
> Nutri-Vet Bladder Control, Chewable | drugstore.com


Thank you for the links  I will be at the vet's today and I will ask her if those would be okay to try with Xena's epilepsy medication. And yeah, she has had bladder issues from birth, she has weak muscles and has trouble holding her bladder.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

male dogs still know its not a boy so it must be something to breed with
this behavior is not uncommon


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

I agree with checking for a UTI. If she comes back clean, then make it clear to your male that humping is NOT acceptable.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, I would check for a medical problem, and if that comes back negative, I would be upping the training. It's NOT something "you get used to" - I absolutely do not and never have allowed that sort of behavior in my intact or altered boys.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Our male lab is after the girls (both spayed) approximately every six months for about a week, then it's over. Not at the same time either. I believe that even though spayed, they must still put out an odor when they would have been in heat. It's the only thing I can figure out.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

DJEtzel said:


> Yeah, I would check for a medical problem, and if that comes back negative, I would be upping the training. It's NOT something "you get used to" - I absolutely do not and never have allowed that sort of behavior in my intact or altered boys.


I agree with this. If your female is ok then this is JUST a training issue with your male. And I have to tell you if you allow it with another female there may be a huge fight when this new bitch isn't so patient.

If you need to take him back to dog classes so you are again respected and listened to... then just sign up for some more classes and regain your leadership role in his eyes.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I agree with this. If your female is ok then this is JUST a training issue with your male. And I have to tell you if you allow it with another female there may be a huge fight when this new bitch isn't so patient.
> 
> If you need to take him back to dog classes so you are again respected and listened to... then just sign up for some more classes and regain your leadership role in his eyes.


Actually she did have a UTI, the same day as the last time I posted I noticed her squatting to pee a lot outside but nothing was happening. Then she came inside and peed all over the floor, but she didn't know she was doing it because she walked ALL over the kitchen peeing on herself  we got some antibiotics, Eko is not doing it as much but still a little bit. 

He is actually not really allowed near other dogs. He has to wear a muzzle and a prong when I take him on walks because he goes after and tries to bite pretty much any dog he sees except for Xena, he is very gentle with her. I don't think he would attack a dog in heat, though. I would be too nervous he'd attack other dogs in a class, he goes for it even with the muzzle on and I don't want him to get hurt. We are doing a lot of counter conditioning with him, he is doing better but I couldn't trust him in a room full of dogs. We have had a trainer over a couple of times I could probably get him to come over again and help me get some leadership back


----------

